# Kompilacja jądra - arch

## hello_world

Witam wszystkich na tym forum.

Próbuję postawić Gentoo na virtualce(VB) 64bit

Przystopowało mnie przy kompilacji kernela. Po pobraniu żródel przez

emerge gentoo-source zrobiłem link do żrodel

```

cd /usr/src

ln -s żrodla linux

cd linux

make menuconfig
```

Wywala mi błąd

```

scripts/kconfig/mconf Kconfig

arch/x86/Kconfig:2160: can't open file "net/Kconfig"

make: *** [menuconfig] Error 2
```

brak katalogu net w sciagnietych zrodlach.

sciagniecie vanilla-sources tez nie ma katalogu net

O co chodzi z tymi kernelami w gentoo

----------

## Bastian82

A po co robisz to dowiązanie? Spróbuj bez niego

----------

## SlashBeast

No jak po co? Emerge budujac moduly uzyje tego linka.

Sprawdz tarball z kernelem z https://github.com/torvalds/linux/downloads

----------

## hello_world

Najlepsze że emerge sciągał mi niekompletne drzewo zrodel kernela.

Oczywiscie poszedlem na githuba ale dlaczego w takim razie nie sciagnely sie dobrze zrodla.

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie ma to sensu, bo checksuma byla sprawdzana i zrodla winny byc kompletnie, moze gdzies indziej jest problem.

----------

